
Who Gets to Live in Silicon Valley? - srameshc
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/06/who-gets-to-live-in-silicon-valley/563543/?single_page=true
======
DrScump
"It is home to the decommissioned Moffett Field Naval Air Station, where the
defense industry took an early foothold in the region"

There wasn't defense _industry_ work done there, to speak of. It was primarily
a flying base for P-3 Orion surveillance aircraft. Lockheed was on the same
side of 101 in Sunnyvale, but that was unrelated to goings-on at Moffett NAS.

